# do donkeys scare off raccoons



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting a guardian donkey. The biggest problem is dogs around here. But last night a chicken got beheaded and I'm thinking it was a raccoon. Will donkeys protect against them too?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Little stuff like that they don't care about.


----------



## WalnutRidge (May 20, 2013)

I found two raccoons this year stomped in my field just outside the donkey shelter, also have a friend who's donkey brings groundhogs in to the barn all summer long we actually watched her run them down after she does her thing she picks them up and turns the herd to the barn where she leaves the groundhogs by the feeding gate.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

That's interesting. I guess it depends on the donkey. It probably will be a while yet before I can get one.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Pretty sure it was a dog after all. Another chicken had feathers plucked down to the skin on her legs.


----------

